# Three weeks into college and I want to change my major



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm majoring in music education and I'm already afraid that it's not the job for me. I think one of my strongest skills is my critical thinking ability which looks like it won't ever be used again (I know this is a slight exaggeration, but still).

A major that sounded very interesting to me was bioengineering as a girl in my dorm is a second year in that. But, it's going to be very hard for me to transfer majors from music ed to bioengineering and not graduate in (at least) five years. I don't know if I'll even be able to transfer from the school of music into the college of engineering at the same school.

I'm afraid I just decided on music ed because it was right in front of me and now I'm stuck. I'm also afraid I'm overreacting.

People tell you to "follow your muse" and shit like that but what if I don't believe in muses. I believe in things you are willing to work for and get paid for your efforts...I don't know.

Advice? Anecdotes?


----------



## heylena (Aug 30, 2012)

It is very common to change majors so don't gripe, or worry about it! College for the undergraduate is the chance to figure out what you really want to do, so change your major as much as needed. I would suggest taking a different array of courses if this is something that you think you will do more so than others (you don't want to be the student that has stayed at school as an undergraduate for 6 years because you kept changing your major). I didn't really gripe with this because I knew from the beginning that the english major was right for me (I only changed it once, but then went back to english). My advice is choose a major that makes you happy, that you would be happy making a career out of it, and that intellectually fulfills you. Unless the reason you are going to college is to get money, then I suggest prostitution--kidding! Someone has to major in business, finance, marketing, and all that doesn't appeal the English major inside me.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoa, 3 weeks only? I wouldn't worry about it. You would only be behind 2 classes or so, assuming out of 4 or 5 courses, only about 2 are specific to your major. Is that right?

I changed majors pretty significantly after 1.5 years. I had to take a couple of summer courses after my junior year, which was a pain, but I graduated on time and without going crazy. I could have taken them during the school year, it just would have been a little stressful.

And as far as I know, getting into the college is the initial problem... unless you really do not have any of the high school mathematics and biology prerequisites, I don't think the engineering school would not allow you into their program if it is in the same college.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

If you do not change, you may regret that all your life. There is no way I can know, but this is a strong feeling you have. So, at each critical point in your life, will you think, "if only. . . "
You are young. One year now - and I do not think it will be lost even if you drop our and work a year. At age 50 I quit a career as chemist in R&D, went to school and got master's in social work. It was the best decision I ever made. It put purpose into my life and joy into my heart. 70% cut in pay plus 2 yrars with part-time minimum wage work. And I ended up with less debt and more disposable money anyway. 

Only you can make the right decision. Is doing one semester then changing ppossible?- won't be a total loss, give more time to consider. Most people entering college do not know what they wnt to do for the rest of their life - I thought I did but. . . 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

heylena said:


> It is very common to change majors so don't gripe, or worry about it! College for the undergraduate is the chance to figure out what you really want to do, so change your major as much as needed. I would suggest taking a different array of courses if this is something that you think you will do more so than others (you don't want to be the student that has stayed at school as an undergraduate for 6 years because you kept changing your major). I didn't really gripe with this because I knew from the beginning that the english major was right for me (I only changed it once, but then went back to english). My advice is choose a major that makes you happy, that you would be happy making a career out of it, and that intellectually fulfills you. Unless the reason you are going to college is to get money, then I suggest prostitution--kidding! Someone has to major in business, finance, marketing, and all that doesn't appeal the English major inside me.


Well said! 
Prostitution for a man (in 1959) just was not an option. .
Life is difficult. So it helps to have a job that puts meaning and value into your life, that if you could afford it you would do without pay.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

@heylena Haha. Don't know much money I'll make with prostitution...but I'll keep it as a plan b! Suppose I felt a little pressured to decide. And, of course, I choose a major that is really hard to change out of. Whoops! Thanks for encouragement.
@zinnia Yeah. The problem is that music education is a fast-track major. All of my classes except a gen ed is towards music ed. I definitely have the math prerequisites. Not too sure about the biology. But the fact that you changed your major so late gives me hope. I want to still graduate mostly on time (an extra semester doesn't matter so much). Thanks for the advice.
@OldManRivers Thanks. I'm kinda in a pickle because music ed is such a fast track major. Most of my classes are music so I really haven't had the chance to explore. And high school didn't help any. Anyway, thanks for the encouragement and the advice.

Anyway, I've made an appointment to talk with my advisor. Hopefully she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## heylena (Aug 30, 2012)

@Elicit Good luck!


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

At my school we weren't even allowed to declare our major until the end of sophomore year and thus didn't count as "changing your major" unless you were already a junior or senior (and at that point probably screwed). Hardly anyone I knew ended up majoring in what they had originally written on their application. It's expected that as you're exposed to new things and explore new subjects and are faced with the nitty gritty of what your intended subject actually is that you'll move in a different path. That's what college is for. Wouldn't want you to come out thinking the same way you did when you went in...

See if you can audit a bioengineering class this semester or see if there's a club or interest group you can join to determine if that's what you really want to do and if it is, see if you can take some classes over the summer or winter semester to catch up. But you're really not that far behind.

Oh-- and as a teacher-- you'd be able to use your critical thinking skills plenty. But I get where you're coming from. When I was a 2nd grade teacher for two years, there were times I really wished I had studied astrophysics and felt like I was wasting my intellect. But I got over it. For now.


----------



## Manunkind (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to be an ass. Please do not pick something because the 'study is cool' or such. I always see graduate after graduate majoring in something they wanted to learn for fun when the job market is not longer designed for that. Whatever you do pick, choose something that will have a demand in entry level jobs(when you hit mid level career, nobody gives a crap what you studied).

As for changing your major, just stay put. Never make any life changing decisions after a life event. For instance you just started university, this is a life event in which your body is not in its normal state. Just wait till next semester when you are in the groove.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

@Manunkind It's okay. Your advice makes sense. I'm not allowed to change majors anyway until the next semester. Thanks for the different perspective. However, fields like music education and bioengineering are so specialized, I would have a lot of trouble getting a job in those fields unless I had that or a related major.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

No, you won't have to do a fifth year if you change your major.

University degree = 40 courses.
Most majors has = 18-20 core courses...so 22-20 courses are left over. Wiggle room to change your major. You could be even major in two subjects/ dual major! 

If you think you can't change from arts to science, you could start taking courses as if you're in the Bioengineering program, ace the introductory courses and then apply for a change. But get it through your school counselor before doing anything.


----------

